# angel or creme cup lipstick



## twiggyx3 (May 2, 2010)

i think both of those colors look similar and i'm wondering which one you guys recommend. i'm an nc30. thanks!


----------



## Ziya (May 2, 2010)

def go with creme cup IMO! Im NC 37-43 and I love it! perfect baby pink. Angel has gritty glitter and Frosts make my lips dry and peely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




try em both on see which looks better.


----------



## MzzRach (May 2, 2010)

*moving to MAC Chat*


----------



## Brittany88 (May 2, 2010)

I second Creme Cup. I have both and I hardly ever reach for Angel. It ultimately depends on whether or not you like frost finishes. For me, they tend to dry my lips out.


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (May 2, 2010)

I third creme cup! It moisturises my lips annnd looks fab.


----------



## iluvmac (May 3, 2010)

Despite being a frost, Angel isn't drying at all! It's very creamy and wears opaque, without any glitters! I love it.


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 3, 2010)

Creme cup.


----------



## jpohrer (May 3, 2010)

Creme Cup!  It is more versatile.  You can add a gloss on top to make it frosty or shimmery.  You can blot it on your lips to create a matte finish.


----------



## stv578 (May 3, 2010)

Creme cup.  The formula is far superior imo, and applies evenly.  I've always had issues with the way Angel went on, and as mentioned here already, it can be drying.  I was actually thrilled when Creme Cup came out, because it really is similar in colour to Angel, but so much better.


----------



## Lyssah (May 4, 2010)

I have both, and i don't know why but I perfer Angel. I don't really notice the difference in formula, but Angel makes my lips look nicer than creme cup. That said, I usually wear Angel with a gloss, and I often wear creme cup alone.


----------



## Foxxydiva (May 5, 2010)

Creme cup.


----------



## loriblu (May 9, 2010)

angel


----------



## Kirsty (May 10, 2010)

Another vote for Creme Cup!


----------

